# An Interesting Find



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 20, 2019)

Just picked up this battered looking Speed Graflex. I think it's the Anniversary model.
Some sad soul has gone at this with a batch of grey paint with red trim. It currently looks very sad and I have no idea yet how to remove the paint yet.

But there is more to this camera than meets the eye. This camera has history at least in New Zealand. It was owned by E.A.Phillps who was quite a prominent New Zealand Photographer. He has works displayed at many museums across New Zealand. Just in the process of contacting the museum archives to find out more information.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2019)

A museum might be interested in owning the camera.  

Then the paint removal will be their problem.


----------



## IanG (Oct 20, 2019)

It is an Anniversary Speed Graphic. Getting the grey paint off  will mean stripping teh camera down, and it's really going to depend on what type of paint was used.  The major issue is the leatherette Graflex used isn't very robust. The metal parts you can use paint-stripper.

Ian


----------



## compur (Oct 20, 2019)

During WWII Graflex made some Anniversary "Combat Graphics" that were painted gray for the US Navy and green for the USMC. The 4x5 version was called the Combat 45.






However, the Combat 45s had a shroud around the bellows area which your camera doesn't have. After the war the Combat Graphics were sold to the general public. Perhaps yours is one that has been "customized" for civilian use by removing the shroud and adding new (red) bellows.

If that's what it is, it is fairly rare and I  wouldn't try to remove the gray paint as that may lessen its value as an historical piece.


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2019)

Note the Combat Graphics don't fold, have no door/focus track-bed, are about an inch slimmer 9depth of body) to which a panel with the shroud etc is attached,. The front viewing frame is non standard, while the rear site is from an Anniversary. It's a fixed lens with limited focussing range (if any).

So the Combat Graphics are a completely different camera and couldn't be converted back to s Speed Graphic.  Heidi's camera is a standard Anniversary Speed Graphic painted Grey by a previous owner,  It's now missing its Albada finder it looks like the screw holes for the fitting are there.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Oct 21, 2019)

I would not want to see the camera "restored". I think it has a beautiful, worn look to it


----------



## compur (Oct 21, 2019)

IanG said:


> Note the Combat Graphics don't fold, have no door/focus track-bed, are about an inch slimmer 9depth of body) to which a panel with the shroud etc is attached,. The front viewing frame is non standard, while the rear site is from an Anniversary. It's a fixed lens with limited focussing range (if any).
> 
> So the Combat Graphics are a completely different camera and couldn't be converted back to s Speed Graphic.  Heidi's camera is a standard Anniversary Speed Graphic painted Grey by a previous owner,  It's now missing its Albada finder it looks like the screw holes for the fitting are there.
> 
> Ian



There were many military Graflex cameras and most of them did fold. The OP's camera may not be the one in the picture I posted but I suspect it is one of the military models such as those shown here:
Military Graflex, Speed and Crown Graphic cameras

I can't think of any other reason that one would paint a Graphic camera gray.


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2019)

The British military also used Graflex Speed Graphic cameras, however only the Combat Graflex was painted Grey or Green non of the Military Speed Graphics were.  The other 5x4 Military Graflex cameras are essentially standard models just badged for the services..

Kodak (New Zealand) and Kodak (Australia) themselves subsidiaries of Kodak Ltd (UK) were the importers and distributors of many photographic products outside their own Kodak range, they had quite large wholesale outlets.
In 1940 Kodak were the agents for Ross lenses in Austarlia & New Zealand but they didn't sell them in the UK, they were most likely still the Graflex agents there as well although Graflex by then had their own subsidiary in the UK.

Kodak (New Zealand) had four Professional branches in Wellington, Auckland, Christchurch and Dunedin,  E.A. Phillips home town, at 420 Moray Place.

The camera has obviously been painted to mimic the colour of a Navy Combat 45 but we don't know when E.A. Phillips bought the camera.

Ian


----------



## compur (Oct 21, 2019)

IanG said:


> ... only the Combat Graflex was painted Grey or Green non of the Military Speed Graphics were.



Sorry, but that's not true.  What do you call this?






More photos here:
* beautiful goods!GRAFLEX combat camera set -li Barton: Real Yahoo auction salling

Or, this?






http://cameraheritagemuseum.com/images/Agfa to Grubb 3/pages/graflexsgke121a_jpg.htm

And, there are many other examples. There was also a military Speed Graphic that was all black including the metal work.


----------



## IanG (Oct 22, 2019)

OK, good points, those  Pacemaker Graphics are introduced by the Korean War era when the US army was using a variety of  camouflaged cameras. Most of the camouflaged cameras like the Signet 35 and KE-4 (1) were only introduced in 1952 & 4.  I notice that one site lists a Kodak 35 military camera as being a wartime camera implying WWII when in fact the model wasn't introduced in any form until after post WWII camera. 

None of this explains why this Anniversary Speed Graphic was painted grey and  also why paint part of the range-finder cover. and then paint the bellows red.  There's  no Grey military Graflex Speed Graphics so an enigma.

Of course there were Grey US view cameras with red bellows. My Agfa Ansco 1939 catalogue lists the Deluxe Universal View 10x8 & 7x5 models as Gray woodwork and red leather bellows, also Nickel fittings.  I've never come across any images of a Grey (Gray) one, after US Government confiscation in 1941 LF production moved from Bingham and all Ansco LF cameras were grey painted but these are cheaper made cameras and initially  mostly for military use.  Later B&J's were similar.

I think these cameras may have been the inspiration for the Grey paint and Red bellows here.  I'm puzzled why Agfa Ansco would think Grey wood work and red bellows and Nickel plated parts is Deluxe, I guess it was a Modernist styling 

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2019)

Heidi Rosser said:


> This camera has history at least in New Zealand. It was owned by E.A.Phillps who was quite a prominent New Zealand Photographer.



Interesting piece. And the quote above says to me leave the looks alone. If anything just get it to take photos again but leave the looks alone.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 23, 2019)

Well I contacted the relevant people and painting it grey would not of been something this photograph did. This is definitely a student graffiti job sadly. 
The archivist has confirmed it was owned by E.A.Phillips, but I have not been asked to donate it to the museum so it will stay in my collect. I think the grey paint job looked a bit of a nightmare job for them.
On that note I am going to attempt to remove it. I have already managed to strip it off part of the metal. It’s a delicate job and I’ll possibly go through several boxes of cue tips. I also tried a tiny test spot on the leatherette and think I can do it, but I will have to sit with it right the way through the process. Tiny steps.
It will be quite exciting to see it back to how he would have had it.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 1, 2019)

After several days of hard work I’ve finally managed to strip the last bits horrible grey paint of this wee camera. I tried a variety of products but by far the best was Selleys Graffiti Remover, although even that was painstakingly slow.
Unfortunately the bellows did not survive. They were glued together with what seemed like red nail polish......terrible stuff to put on a camera. Just waiting for my second hand set of bellows to arrive and it’s almost complete. Even managed to preserve some well worn patches which I felt was correct in this restoration.
If anyone has a viewer they would link to sell I could be interest if the price was right.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## IanG (Nov 6, 2019)

Well done 

About 18 months ago I restored a Pacemaker Speed Graphic for a friend, he wanted new bellows fitted and had bought a set from China.  Later I installed a new set on my own pre-Anniversary Speed Graphic, not sure who'd made them they had come with the box of Graflex parts from Paris.  

Good luck fitting your second hand set.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 14, 2019)

Finally finished but still managed to leave the wear and tear to show its age and the fact it was well used by  E.A.Phillips.


----------



## IanG (Nov 16, 2019)

Are you going to use it ?  It's capable of superb results.

Ian


----------



## Karelian (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi,, I have Anniversary Speed Graphic 4x5 (1943) ,, I'm trying to prepare the bellow, but it's very difficult ,,
I have also been looking for new bellow, 
but I think the Anniversary Speed Graphic bellow is special,, can you tell me where you got the new Bellows ??


----------



## IanG (Feb 1, 2020)

In my case I'd bought a big box of Speed Graphic parts from Paris (France) and there were some unknown bellows, they sat for quite a time (2 or 3 years) before I realised they'd possibly fit my pre-Anniversary Speed Graphic. They were probably Chinese and a perfect fit,

Two years ago I restored a Pacemaker Speed Graphic for a friend and fitted some Chinese bellows he'd bought. New bellows need careful fitting as you don't get the original bits to fit them to the body so you have to improvise.  I think the same Chinese bellows for a Pacemaker Speed Graphic will also fit an Anniversary Speed Graphic even though the originals differed slightly.  From memory I buy from ecbuyonline2008 on ebay, there's nothing listed at the moment but there's a Chinese holiday and the current virus issue. That seems to be the same with other Chinese suppliers.

Ian


----------



## Karelian (Feb 1, 2020)

I think that Anniversary Speed Graphic Bellow is special ,, different when Speed Graphic ??
but I do not know ,, I have tried to ask, but no one has not told,, if i buy bellows it must be right ,,
bellows expensive + customs taxes , if the wrong bellows ,, it is expensive to light a fireplace


----------



## Karelian (Feb 1, 2020)

Ian, you talked about buying Speed Graphic parts, I have another Speed Graphic camera, it lacks the curtain shutter mechanism, do you have ??
 Karelian


----------



## IanG (Feb 1, 2020)

I sold the spare shutter parts, I have a Pacemaker Speed Graphic missing its shutter and should have rebuilt the shutter but I'd already filled the area in and recovered the camera body..

The bodies of the pre-, Anniversary and later Pacemaker Speed Graphics are the same size so the width of the bellows are the same size.  The pre- and Anniversary Speed graphics are the same body and shutter, it's the track bed mechanism and door that differs, there's a slight height difference between the metal covering the rollers where the bellows fit, the gap is wider with the Pacemaker Speed Graphics.  I have contacted the seller asking for the dimensions, they are usually $93 US including shipping.

In the past I've successfully repaired Graflex bellows and they are still OK after 10 or more years.  Email me som e images of the issues with your bellows and I'll see what I can suggest  (ian@ and the domain name of my website in my profile here).

Just to add the seller's message says closed for Chinese New Year until 7th Feb,

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi Karelian, I think I got very luck with the bellows I got. Someone was scrapping one for parts and it was a case of right place, right time. They are hard to find.


----------



## Karelian (Feb 7, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Hi Karelian, I think I got very luck with the bellows I got. Someone was scrapping one for parts and it was a case of right place, right time. They are hard to find.



Thank you,, I have noticed the same thing, Anniversary Speed Graphic 4x5 bellows cannot be found anywhere ... someone has suggested a Speed Graphic bellow,,  but it is not appropriate ,, i try to make belows myself, it does feel very difficult .. Hahah ,, I don't know what what comes from it


----------



## IanG (Feb 7, 2020)

ecbuyonline2008 replied to me a few days ago and stated they can supply new bellows for an Anniversary Speed Graphic.

Ian


----------



## WadhahAbdulsattar (Feb 7, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Just picked up this battered looking Speed Graflex. I think it's the Anniversary model.
> Some sad soul has gone at this with a batch of grey paint with red trim. It currently looks very sad and I have no idea yet how to remove the paint yet.
> 
> But there is more to this camera than meets the eye. This camera has history at least in New Zealand. It was owned by E.A.Phillps who was quite a prominent New Zealand Photographer. He has works displayed at many museums across New Zealand. Just in the process of contacting the museum archives to find out more information.
> View attachment 181026 View attachment 181027


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 8, 2020)

Karelian said:


> Heidi Rosser said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karelian, I think I got very luck with the bellows I got. Someone was scrapping one for parts and it was a case of right place, right time. They are hard to find.
> ...



I've been meaning to try to make some bellows for quite some time but have not found any suitable outer fabric.
I've collected various bellows from auction lots but nothing for a Graflex unfortunately. Good Luck.
If I see any I'll add the link to this thread. It did take me over a month to find some.


----------



## Karelian (Feb 9, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Karelian said:
> 
> 
> > Heidi Rosser said:
> ...



Thank you Heidi ..
i have the same problem, hard to find the right materials..
Now I was thinking to try, I don't know what it's called,
it is coated with book covers..  I don't know what the original fabric is,
but I try to do with this cloth,  thanks.. 
please let me know if you can find a better fabric


----------



## star camera company (Feb 9, 2020)

Wellllll.........I’ve made hundreds of bellows and I’m going to give you My method.   Now, this is for square or rectangular bellows.   Pyramid bellows are tough to make.  I don’t go there.   OK. Step one.  Made a long open end box from plywood.  Wrap box with sheet of thin plastic.  Cover with 100% cotton black thin cloth, with ends extending past the box a few inches.  Glue the seam with Elmer’s glue.  Step two, cover all the cloth on the box with black construction paper, glued on with Elmer’s.  Let dry overnight.  Step three, the chipboard dividers are cut long grain,  with the ends cut at 40 degrees.  Space these 1/4” apart (important).  Keep these straight on the box using a right angle square. Glue on with Elmer’s.  Let dry under a weighted board.  Step four.  Using a rotary wheel tool score the paper between the spacers.    Let this All dry well.  Step five.  Lightly sand the cardboard strips to knock of “fuzz” and loose fibers.  Step six.  The outer covering is thin black rip stop nylon.  Joann Fabrics sells this.  The glue used now is Weldwood original contact cement.    Stand the box up, apply a generous coating of contact cement.  Spread the cover ou a flat surface and apply the contact cement.  Let dryto a flat look.   Now!  You get One chance here to do it right!   I lay the box on its side up high so I can hold the covering by the corners. Start the cover on the opposite side of the inner cloth glue seam.    Apply carefully so as to avoid small wrinkles.  Press on firmly with your hand and using your thumbnail press toe covering all into the edges of the strips.    Step seven.   Pull completed bellows up on the box, creating the folds as you remove the cover.   Step eight,  compress and sxpsnd the bellows to loosen them a bit, then fit the wood frames  in and staple the bellows on.  Trim off the excess.       •••••. It takes experience but this method works. The cotton cloth and the ripstop neither are fully lightproof.  The construction paper inner cover..That’s 100% lightproof.


----------



## Karelian (Feb 9, 2020)

star camera company said:


> View attachment 186525 Wellllll.........I’ve made hundreds of bellows and I’m going to give you My method.   Now, this is for square or rectangular bellows.   Pyramid bellows are tough to make.  I don’t go there.   OK. Step one.  Made a long open end box from plywood.  Wrap box with sheet of thin plastic.  Cover with 100% cotton black thin cloth, with ends extending past the box a few inches.  Glue the seam with Elmer’s glue.  Step two, cover all the cloth on the box with black construction paper, glued on with Elmer’s.  Let dry overnight.  Step three, the chipboard dividers are cut long grain,  with the ends cut at 40 degrees.  Space these 1/4” apart (important).  Keep these straight on the box using a right angle square. Glue on with Elmer’s.  Let dry under a weighted board.  Step four.  Using a rotary wheel tool score the paper between the spacers.    Let this All dry well.  Step five.  Lightly sand the cardboard strips to knock of “fuzz” and loose fibers.  Step six.  The outer covering is thin black rip stop nylon.  Joann Fabrics sells this.  The glue used now is Weldwood original contact cement.    Stand the box up, apply a generous coating of contact cement.  Spread the cover ou a flat surface and apply the contact cement.  Let dryto a flat look.   Now!  You get One chance here to do it right!   I lay the box on its side up high so I can hold the covering by the corners. Start the cover on the opposite side of the inner cloth glue seam.    Apply carefully so as to avoid small wrinkles.  Press on firmly with your hand and using your thumbnail press toe covering all into the edges of the strips.    Step seven.   Pull completed bellows up on the box, creating the folds as you remove the cover.   Step eight,  compress and sxpsnd the bellows to loosen them a bit, then fit the wood frames  in and staple the bellows on.  Trim off the excess.       •••••. It takes experience but this method works. The cotton cloth and the ripstop neither are fully lightproof.  The construction paper inner cover..That’s 100% lightproof.



Thanks ,, looks good   sorry my english is very poor but i understand a little ,,  The Bellows camera of Speed Graflex Anniversary is special .. bellow pyramid shape,  and the folding is different in size, 10 mm in front,, 5 mm in back ..  this is a challenge for me, i haven't done camera bellows ,


----------



## star camera company (Feb 9, 2020)

My method is for square or rectangular bellows.   Pyramid bellows I do not do.


----------

